# uninstalling mysql



## rae07 (Aug 22, 2006)

i've got a problem. i've install Xampp on my mac all worked but the SQL server. apparently the port clashes with 'existing' mysql server running on my mac. how can i remove this independent version of mysql in the following path 'usr/local/mysql'?


----------



## macworks (Aug 22, 2006)

If you don't need to use the MySQL server, you can simply prevent it from starting up. This should make the port available to other software.

To disable MySQL from starting up, go to /Library/Startup Items and either archive or rename the MySQL item(s) there. Then reboot.

Otherwise, if you really want to get rid of it altogether, remove the startup items and remove the MySQL folder in /usr/local/. If you're not comfortable with the terminal, choose "Go to Folder" from the "Go" menu in Finder and type in /usr/local and press return. The Finder will open that folder and you can then delete the MySQL folders.

Another option would be to change the port number used by one of the two items. Perhaps Xampp has a preference that allows you to change the port number. If not, you can change MySQL's port number by downloading MySQL administrator software (free) from the MySQL.org web site: http://www.mysql.org/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html


----------



## rae07 (Aug 27, 2006)

hey! thx a lot for reply!  finally have it done...end up deleting the whole 'usr/local/mysql' folder.

btw...i've tried searching for the folder in 'Finder' but can't seem to locate. had to get into 'Terminal' to delete folder via command. why is it so?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2006)

Because the Finder only shows a subset of files and directories on your hard drive -- typically, things in /usr/local/ or in /usr/ or any number of other UNIX-standard directories (/etc/, /var/, etc.) don't show up in the Finder because users rarely need graphical access to those places.


----------

